# 8th ed confirmed!



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't know if this has been seen already but gw just sent me an email

The important paragraph

_Warhammer, the Game of Fantasy Battles will be released in July. The preparation for this date has been a time of great excitement here in the Studio as we have lavished detail, care and attention onto the rulebook and the fantastic Citadel miniatures range that it accompanies._

There we go now lets see whats in the set!!!!!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I haven't gotten any e-mail like this. Was this e-mail received recently?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

About 1 hour ago, what country are you in? may be a region thing?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I just received it, anyways, this should be in the News and Rumors forum.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Masked Jackal said:


> I just received it, anyways, this should be in the News and Rumors forum.


It's up there now - 8th has been confirmed in an "Incoming!" article. Check out the thread here (link).

Oh, and Woot!


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

nice!!! I cant wait to advance order im going to get like three books for my group.


----------



## The_Lone_Wolf (Jan 8, 2010)

its on Gw's website, click on astronomican


----------

